
Secure your Docker container image and minify it by up to 30x - mariocesar
https://dockersl.im/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21755871](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21755871)

------
mariocesar
I don't yet now how this works, but for me it reduces a 900Mb image to 300Mb,
very cool.

~~~
tonyjstark
for Node.js a yarn cache clean or npm prune --production in your docker file
does a lot already

